# Secret TPP Trade Negotiations



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This is the first I have heard of this...

(YouTube, 3:36} Secret TPP Trade Negotiations are Next Step in NWO


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Crap! When I first skimmed the title I thought it read TP. Secret negotiations on toilet paper? WTF.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Alan Grayson must be getting the help he so desperately needed. I think that was the first time he actually sounded coherent.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

TP should be illegal because it violates the rights of what the Resistor might call, "Guest Residual Poop."


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As long as you are prepared what the international community decides to do is kind of irrelevant.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> Alan Grayson must be getting the help he so desperately needed. I think that was the first time he actually sounded coherent.


I've always thought this guy was a nut, especially in a severe Lefty kind of way. Interesting that he seems distrubed by something that sounds like it would be right up a Progressive Lefties alley.

Still, given this is InfoWars and given their absolute rabid obsession on NWO issues it could just be a PsyOps distraction doled out to an outlet that they know will run with it. I'll have to see if there are any other credible sources on the subject.

My personal feelings about Alex Jones is that he would be best served doing a daily Thorzene shuffle before he hurts himself, but if a wide enough net is cast enough times, eventually you will catch something.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> As long as you are prepared what the international community decides to do is kind of irrelevant.


Do you really believe what you just typed, cause I don't. Like it or not it would affect all people, regardless of the country they may be in.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I've always thought this guy was a nut, especially in a severe Lefty kind of way. Interesting that he seems distrubed by something that sounds like it would be right up a Progressive Lefties alley.
> 
> Still, given this is InfoWars and given their absolute rabid obsession on NWO issues it could just be a PsyOps distraction doled out to an outlet that they know will run with it. I'll have to see if there are any other credible sources on the subject.
> 
> My personal feelings about Alex Jones is that he would be best served doing a daily Thorzene shuffle before he hurts himself, but if a wide enough net is cast enough times, eventually you will catch something.


Or could he just be a spokes person for them trying to soften the blow to come. No I don't trust him and you / we probably shouldn't either.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Still, given this is InfoWars and given their absolute rabid obsession on NWO issues it could just be a PsyOps distraction doled out to an outlet that they know will run with it. I'll have to see if there are any other credible sources on the subject.
> 
> My personal feelings about Alex Jones is that he would be best served doing a daily Thorzene shuffle before he hurts himself, but if a wide enough net is cast enough times, eventually you will catch something.


I am glad we have people like Alex Jones. They put a comedic edge on all of the corruption we are seeing in our government. I am also glad that he does not live near me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

ekim, There is nothing that affects all people. Even in a widespread nuclear attack there would be those who are unaffected. What I said is that if you are prepared to care for your family what the international community does won't affect you. It may well affect the country as a whole but as long as you can feed and house your family over an extended period of time then it doesn't have to affect you individually.

Are they going to come to take away your home, land, crops, water or family? If they do come will it be any different than the same threat from a hungry population? If the situation changes for you personally then you can adapt the plane and your actions to fit the new circumstances.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I trust this source far less than I trust Alex Jones, but still...

"We, the Leaders of Australia, Brunei Darussalam, Canada, Chile, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, New Zealand, Peru, Singapore, United States, and Vietnam, are pleased to announce today that our countries are on track to complete the Trans-Pacific Partnership negotiations. Ministers and negotiators have made significant progress in recent months on all the legal texts and annexes on _access to our respective goods, services, investment, financial services, government procurement, and temporary entry markets_." (Italics mine)

USTR.gov - Trans-Pacific Partnership Leaders Statement


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I believe all of the participating nations are involved in the TPP...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> ekim, There is nothing that affects all people. Even in a widespread nuclear attack there would be those who are unaffected. What I said is that if you are prepared to care for your family what the international community does won't affect you. It may well affect the country as a whole but as long as you can feed and house your family over an extended period of time then it doesn't have to affect you individually.
> 
> Are they going to come to take away your home, land, crops, water or family? If they do come will it be any different than the same threat from a hungry population?* If the situation changes for you personally then you can adapt the plane and your actions to fit the new circumstances*.


You just said it wouldn't effect you, but now if it does then you adjust, so which one is your answer, or do you have preps to last forever regardless of what happens. I'm not trying to say your wrong, but .....I think you might have mis spoke. What's the difference between a hungry population or a hungry government be it federal or international government that comes for you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If someone "comes to get me, my food, land, or family" they will be shot dead. If I die in the exchange then they can do whatever they want but as long as I am breathing I will protect what is mine.

I have the means to last at least a year as far as food and water is concerned. I have the land to grow food to support that. We will be putting in a comprehensive garden next year - we only had time to do a small garden this year because of our move. 

Any prepper that has a plan knows that it must be flexible to cover the unknown. What I said stands - it will likely not affect me. Plans evolve as the situation changes. Where I live the population density is so low that most situations will not have any effect on me or those who live within a couple of miles of me. I understand that we each have our own challenges but I have done what I can to eliminate as many challenges as I can.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> As long as you are prepared what the international community decides to do is kind of irrelevant.


Prepared or not, the decisions of the international government will have a profound effect on all of our lives. They will create whatever situation that we are forced to survive.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Prepared or not, the decisions of the international government will have a profound effect on all of our lives. They will create whatever situation that we are forced to survive.


And they will be responsible for our reaction.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought I have eluded to the TPP a couple times in the last several months, Prepadoodle. Sorry I didn't make a thread about it. Sometimes I figure others must know about something if I know about it.

Yup, this is to finish off the United States of America and give rise to the Corporate-Owned States. What? Did we think NAFTA was to be the last step? 

Now, to just finish stripping the citizens of what wealth and property they may still have and implode the economy.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Well Denton, I must have missed your earlier refs or not understood the implications.

OK, I still don't understand all of the implications. I'm just starting to look into it, but already find it somewhat disturbing that something they claim is a trade agreement seems to be manifesting itself as a joint military venture.

It's almost as if the government is saying one thing and doing something else. But nah, they wouldn't do that, would they?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Well Denton, I must have missed your earlier refs or not understood the implications.
> 
> OK, I still don't understand all of the implications. I'm just starting to look into it, but already find it somewhat disturbing that something they claim is a trade agreement seems to be manifesting itself as a joint military venture.
> 
> It's almost as if the government is saying one thing and doing something else. But nah, they wouldn't do that, would they?


:shock:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Well Denton, I must have missed your earlier refs or not understood the implications.
> 
> OK, I still don't understand all of the implications. I'm just starting to look into it, but already find it somewhat disturbing that something they claim is a trade agreement seems to be manifesting itself as a joint military venture.
> 
> It's almost as if the government is saying one thing and doing something else. But nah, they wouldn't do that, would they?


I think it would cause most to faint if they knew just how far down the road we are.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, Prepa, that was a very good article. 
It seems clear why Obama was tapped to be the president. The corporate moguls had to look far and wide to find someone who was willing to sell us out in this fashion.


----------

